# Gti International Reviews



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I personally thought this year was very poor with it raining, half the stands on the grass which was 2 inches in muddy sh*t, so really not happy with it this year.


----------



## s-line (May 14, 2006)

any pics mate?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

gave up going a long time ago, just seems geared up to bleed money out of people


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Saturday was crap just due to the rain but i still had a laugh as i was with some good friends.

Sunday was great, weather was awesome and lots of very nice cars! Got lots of pics to post.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Just got back from there, had a much better day that I expected, loads of top quality cars, the VW Golf W12 650 was also there, amazing machine. Pricey compared to other shows but it's what you make of it really! :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

heres 1

View attachment 2064


----------

